# Bird Down!



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Took this fellow today. Scale showed 16.5lbs. Beard is about 4-5in long.

I followed a river bottom and came up over the edge, and there I saw 4-5 of them, all pretty much the same. I didnt know when the next time i'de get out, so I decided to take a decent bird when he's right in front of me. I didnt measure, but just estimating the shot at 30-35 yards.

Oh, and was using my 20ga SxS with Rem HD.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice work! thats a great pic :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice work. 
Did your dog help at all.  :wink:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nice jake - good work!


----------



## Hillbilly0213 (Apr 27, 2008)

Way to go, i like my 20ga with #5 Winchester Extended Range.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks.



blhunter3 said:


> Did your dog help at all.  :wink:


No, thats just her feeling important. :lol:


----------

